# كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2009)

يقدر أحد خبراء الأحلام أننا نحلم لمدة ساعتين كل ليلة ، وبناء عليه فإن الشخص العادي البالغ من العمر 70 عاما يحلم خلال حياته فترات يبلغ معدل مجموعها 50000 سـاعة (أي ما يساوي سـت سنوات) . 
يعج الأدب العالمي بأشياء عن الأحلام . يقول البخيل لنفسـه في إحدى ترانيم عيد الميلاد أن شبح مارلي ( وهو بالتأكيد رؤيا في الحلم) ما هو ببساطة سوى قطعة من اللحم أو الخردل لم تهضمها المعدة . وفعلا ، فإن سوء الهضم والمشاكل الصحية الأخرى قد تسبب أحلاما غريبة. 

حقا لقد ظل تفسير الأحلام على مدى القرون وسيلة جيدة لكسب العيـش . يستخدم الكهنة في بعض المجتمعات الأحلام لتشخيص الأمراض ، وكشف أسرار الزنا ، والتنبؤ بالحمل والطقس ، وتحديد أماكن تواجد حيوانات الصيد . أصبحت الأحلام في القرن العشرين ، حسب نظرية التحليل النفسي التي وضعها سيجموند فريود ، من اختصاص أطباء العلم النفسي وأطباء الأمراض العقلية ، وأصبح الكثير من المرضى الذين يتلقون العلاج النفسي يقضون ساعة مع الطبيب المعالج يروون له أحلامهم . لقد قل الاهتمام بالأحلام في هذه الأيام ، نظرا إلى ظهور العلاجات التي تأتي بالنتائج بسرعة والأدوية المضادة للأمراض النفسية .

قل أن تتعرض المجلات الصحية في مقالاتها لبحث الأحلام ، لأنها حسب ما هو معروف حتى الآن لا علاقة لها بالصحة . مع هذا نتلقى الكثير من الأسئلة من القراء عن الأحلام لأنهم يعتقدون أنه لا بد أن يكون للأحلام علاقة ما بالصحة . المشـكلة هي أن الأحلام ، بل والنوم بذاته ، لا زال يكتنفه الغموض . أما وقد قلنا ما قلناه ، فلنحاول الآن الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة عن الأحلام .

*هـل يتقطع النوم بسبب الأحلام ؟ أنا أحلم كثيرا ودائما أشعر بالتعب في الصباح . *
كلا ، فالأحلام تشكل جزءا حيويا من النوم المريح . كل إنسان يحلم (سواء تذكر حلمه أم لم يتذكره) باسثناء من يعانون من مرض في الدماغ . النوم له أربع مراحل حسبما تبين من تذبذبات كهربائية يرسلها الدماغ . خلال مرحلة الحلم ، المعروفة بنوم حركة العين السريعة ، تتحرك العينان تحت الجفون . كثير من أخصائيي التحليل النفساني يعتقدون أن النائم يحلم أيضا خلال مراحل النوم الأخرى ، ولكن الأحلام خلال مرحلة حركة العين تكون أحلاما نشيطة وفي الغالب غريبة وهي الأحلام التي يرجح أن نتذكرها ، لا سيما إذا حدثت خلال المرحلة التي تسبق الاستيقاظ مباشرة . نمر أثناء النوم بكل من هذه المراحل الأربع مرة كل 90 إلى 100 دقيقة ، الأحلام تحدث أثناء مرورنا بتلك المراحل، والمفترض أن هذا يجعل النوم مريحا . إلا أن الشخص الذي يحلم أحلاما مزعجة قبل الاستيقاظ مباشرة قد لا يشعر بالراحة . 

*لـمــاذا نحـلــم ؟*

هناك العشرات من النظريّات عن ذلك . يعتقد الدكتور فريود ، الذي بدأ البحث الحديث بشأن الأحلام ، أن الأحلام تعبّر عن رغبات لم تتحقق متجذرة في مشاكل عاناها الشخص أثناء الطفولة وبقيت مكبوتة بدون حل . يعتقد كارل جانك ، وهو أخصائي أحلام آخر مشهور، أن الحلم عبارة عن باب خفيّ صغير لمأوى خفيّ تعتكف فيه الروح . 

لقد تقدم الباحثون الحديثون بأفكار أكثر واقعية ، فالكثيرون منهم يعتبرون الأحلام أحداث بيولوجية لا معنى لها وأنها نوبات متكررة من النشاطات الكهربائية الصادرة عن الدماغ الفطري ومحفّزات عشوائية يحولها الدماغ إلى صور غريبة . هناك فكرة أخرى تزعج الكثيرين من الباحثين تقول إن الأحلام ما هي إلا حطام ترسبات نفسانية يجب أن يتخلص منها الدماغ . تقول هذه الفكرة أيضا إنه ليس هناك من وظيفة للأحلام تؤديها ، فلو كانت الأحلام مفيدة لماذا لا نتذكر المزيد منها ؟ باحثون آخرون لهم نظرية أخرى تقول إن الأحلام رواسب أيام الحياة الفطرية عندما كان للرعب وللتهديدات التي تميّز الأحلام فائدة في إعداد الإنسان البدائي لمصارعة الحيوانات المتوحشة وما شابهها .

الحقيقة هي أن لا أحد يعرف لماذا نحلم وهل هناك من فائدة من الأحلام . الأحلام عبارة عن قصص نرويها لأنفسـنا خلال الليل . ومع أن هذا الكلام ليس إلا تخمين وليس حقيقة علمية ، إلا أن هذا هو كل ما يمكن قوله .

*كـيـف أستـطيـع أن أتـذكـر أحـلامـي *

بعض الناس يتذكرون أحلامهم دائما ويرونها على غيرهم . إلا أن أكثرنا ينسون أحداث الليل بما فيها أحلامهم ، ولا داعي لمحاولة تذكر أحلامك ، إلا إذا كنت أنت تريد ذلك . وإذا كانت هذه هي رغبتك، قل لنفسك قبل النوم إنك تريد أن تتذكر أحلامك. احتفظ بورقة وقلم أو مسجل إلى جانب سريرك وقم بتسجيل كل شيء فور استيقاظك.ربما يكون من المجدي تدوين أحداث اليوم في دفتر يوميات قبل أن تنام. يقول الأخصائيون أن مثل هذه التصرفات قد تساعد على تذكر الأحلام، ولكن ذلك ليس أمرا مضمونا. علاوة على ما ذكر فإنك عندما تتذكر أحلامك وترويها للآخرين تميل إلى جعلها تبدو معقولة وعقلانية. إنك في الواقع تحرر أحلامك وتنقحها وتملأ الفراغات الموجودة فيها . لا يوجد هناك أي طريقة لحفظ الحلم أثناء حدوثه .



*مــا هــو الـكــابــوس ؟ *​
ينتشـر الكابوس بين البالغين والأطفال . من المعتقد أن حوالي 10% من الناس يصابون بكابوس مرة في الشهر على الأقل . ضغوط الحياة العادية أو فقدان الشخص لوظيفته أو وفاة أحد أفراد العائلة ، أي من هذه العوامل قد يسبب حدوث الكابوس . ارتفاع حرارة الجسم أو المرض أو تناول الأدوية أو التوقف فجأة عن تناول بعض الأدوية قد يسبب أحلام سيئة . إذا استيقظت مذعورا ، أخبر أحدا عن هذا الكابوس الذي أصابك – فقد يكون في ذلك فائدة لك . انهض وامش بعض الوقت ، إذا وجدت ذلك ضروريا . لا تعنّف نفسـك إذا كان الكابوس مروّعا أو مليئا بالمناظر المشينة . الأحلام لا تعبّر عن تصرفاتك المقبلة ولا تكشف بالضرورة عن رغباتك الدفينة ولا تروي حقيقة ماضيك . الأحلام ، كما قلنا ، يكتنفها الغموض بالكامل .

منقول 
​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

> حقا لقد ظل تفسير الأحلام على مدى القرون وسيلة جيدة لكسب العيـش . يستخدم الكهنة في بعض المجتمعات الأحلام لتشخيص الأمراض ، وكشف أسرار الزنا ، والتنبؤ بالحمل والطقس ، وتحديد أماكن تواجد حيوانات الصيد . أصبحت الأحلام في القرن العشرين ، حسب نظرية التحليل النفسي التي وضعها سيجموند فريود ، من اختصاص أطباء العلم النفسي وأطباء الأمراض العقلية ، وأصبح الكثير من المرضى الذين يتلقون العلاج النفسي يقضون ساعة مع الطبيب المعالج يروون له أحلامهم . لقد قل الاهتمام بالأحلام في هذه الأيام ، نظرا إلى ظهور العلاجات التي تأتي بالنتائج بسرعة والأدوية المضادة للأمراض النفسية .


 

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مريم 

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات المفيده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2009)

> ما هو ببساطة سوى قطعة من اللحم أو الخردل لم تهضمها المعدة . وفعلا ، فإن سوء الهضم والمشاكل الصحية الأخرى قد تسبب أحلاما غريبة



*فعلا لازم على الاقل تلت ساعات بين اخر وجبة والنوم عشن تضمن ان الاكل يكونى اتهضم شوية
كمان اخر وجبة دسمة فى اليوم اخرها الساعة ستة
بس طبعا انتى ياعم ستة ده معاد فطار سعادتك فى الاجازة هههههههههههه*



> لقد قل الاهتمام بالأحلام في هذه الأيام ، نظرا إلى ظهور العلاجات التي تأتي بالنتائج بسرعة والأدوية المضادة للأمراض النفسية .



*بس عموما للامراض النفسية مرجحش فكرة العلاج بالادوية لانه مؤقت مهما ان كان نتائجة سريعة وكمان ليه تاثيرات سلبية كتير*



> ومع أن هذا الكلام ليس إلا تخمين وليس حقيقة علمية ، إلا أن هذا هو كل ما يمكن قوله .



*رأيى انها مش ولا حاجة بالعكس دى كلها نابعة من تفكيرنا والعقل الباطن بل احيانا بحلم احلام بيكون ربنا موجهلنا فيها رسالة كمان بس بعيدا عن البعد الدينى فان الاحلام كلها بتكون حاجات بنفكر فيها بعقلنا الباطن اللاوعى حتى لو عقلنا مفهمش ده

وهحاول اعمل فكرة اقول لنفسى عايزة افتكر الحلم دى اصل صراحة لما بنساه بتغاظ اوى ههههههه
موضوع رائع يا قمرة ثانكس يا بطووووووط*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مريم
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مريم ​
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات المفيده ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


 ميرسي كوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


>


 ميرسي بجد لردك ومرورك الجميل ياقمر نورتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *فعلا لازم على الاقل تلت ساعات بين اخر وجبة والنوم عشن تضمن ان الاكل يكونى اتهضم شوية*
> *كمان اخر وجبة دسمة فى اليوم اخرها الساعة ستة*
> *بس طبعا انتى ياعم ستة ده معاد فطار سعادتك فى الاجازة هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتى ياحبي الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريم
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


* ميرسي أ.وليم لزوقك ومرورك الرائع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


* ميرسي كوك لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مريم +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يابن المصلوب لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2009)

*احيانا بقوم من النوم وابقى مبسوووووووطه ونفسى افتكر الحلم 
بس لالالا برضه مش بفتكره

موضوع جميل
عادتك يا مرموره*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (18 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميلة جدآ اشكرك اختى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي ليك جدا لزوقك ومرورك الرائع*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومات الجديدة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا عالموضوع الغريب والمثير ده*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2009)

_فيها معلومات كتيييره انا مش كنت اعرفها_
_بس انا مش مقتنع بالجزئية ديه_
_



أن الأحلام تعبّر عن رغبات لم تتحقق متجذرة في مشاكل عاناها الشخص أثناء الطفولة وبقيت مكبوتة بدون حل . يعتقد كارل جانك ، وهو أخصائي أحلام آخر مشهور، أن *الحلم* عبارة عن باب خفيّ صغير لمأوى خفيّ تعتكف فيه الروح . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

__لانى وببساطه احيانا بحلم احلام غريبه عنى او بمعنى بعيده عن واقعى نهائى_
_ممكن اكون حاله خاصة_
_ههههههه_
_على كلنا كلها احتمالات مش تأكيد_
_موضوع فيه معلومات رائعه مريم_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

*بجد بجد موضوع اكثر كن رائع
موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ومعلومات مفيدة اوى
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل أختي الغالية مريم
ومُحيِّر في نفس الوقت 
مافيش حد مافكَّرش فيه
الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل بجد انا بفتكر شوية من احلامي بس في احلام مهمة بنساها بس هحاول اعمل الطريقة الي قلتلي عليها و ربنا يدبر مرسي يا بركة علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل فعلا يا مريم*

*وملعومات جديده وغريبه *
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## Ferrari (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل

ومعلومات اجمل ومفيدة

يستحق التقييم

تسلم ايديك


​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع حلو قووووي يامريم 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع رائع فعلا ........... يسلموووووو
/
\
/
\
/
\
/ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ........​_


----------



## tena_tntn (18 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميلة 
مرسي يامريم


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا عالموضوع الغريب والمثير ده*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع حلو قووووي يامريم ​
> 
> مرسي ليكي حبيبتي
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _موضوع رائع فعلا ........... يسلموووووو​_
> _/_
> _\_
> _/_
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> معلومات جميلة
> مرسي يامريم


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مريم

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مريم
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* ميرسي كليمو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2009)

*يُثبت يا قمرة
الف مبرووك  عقبال كل اسبوع*


----------



## salib 2010 (23 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا لتعب محبتكم *
*







*
*






*


----------



## dodoz (25 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا مريم*
*بجد موضوع مهم ومفيد جداً*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضووووووع راااااااائع*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يُثبت يا قمرة*
> *الف مبرووك عقبال كل اسبوع*


* ميرسي ياقمري*
*نورتى*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا لتعب محبتكم *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* ميرسي لزوقك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا مريم*
> 
> *بجد موضوع مهم ومفيد جداً*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


* ميرسي ياسكر لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضووووووع راااااااائع*


* ميرسي جوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## نجدى فرج (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على اثارة هذا الموضوع المجهول الذى افتى فيه الكثيرين ولكنى اعتقد ان له دلائل لم يصل إليها العلم وذلك عن تجارب شخصية متعددة منها على سبيل المثال قبل ان اعرف شيئا عن ال24  قسيسا المتعبدين فى الهيكل فى السماء ودخلت بإرادة الله معهم الكنيسة مكان العبادة وكنت مذهولا من جمال وروعة المكان وزيهم الذى لايمكن وصفه وقد قرأت عنهم بعد ذلك فى بعض الكتب وكانت صلاتهم فى كل الأتجاهات كما نصلى فى ختام  الجمعة العظيمة واعتقدت انهم من طائفة غير طائفتى وخصوصا ان المكان لم يكن به مقاعد ولكن سجاد جماله اعظم من ان يوصف وكنت وقتها ايضا بعيدا جدا عن الكنيسة ولا اعرف شيئا عن تلك الطقوس فما معنى هذا وهل للعقل الباطن صلة بما لايعلم عنه شىء فمؤكد كل هذا له دلالاته التى لايجد العلم لها تفسيرا وهناك غير ذلك ولكنى لاأرليد ان اطيل عليكم اكثر


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي أستاذ نجدى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## twety (12 يوليو 2009)

*جميل خالص الموضوع يا مريم*

*شكرا لتعبك ياقمر*

*فعلا كتير بنسى احلامى بس هجرب الطريقه الجديدة دة*
*ههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا جميل تاعبينك *


----------



## salib 2010 (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2009)

*يُفك
ثانكس يا قمرة لمجهودك الجميل*


----------

